# Trigger Foods



## Beanebabe (Mar 21, 2019)

As a new member who suffers with chronic IBS-C I would be interested to know if there are any foods, apart from the well documented, that trigger your IBS. For me, sweet potatoes are one of the worst and currently onions are giving me bother. I have worked out over the years that it is not necessarily the food itself but how it is cooked, ie steamed carrots are OK but roasted are not. Similarly, not all bread products are bad. It will be nice to be in contact with fellow sufferers as I dont know anyone else with IBS (which my other half says stands for Irritable Bird Syndrome)!


----------



## Belle142 (Mar 15, 2014)

Hi,

I suffer with IBS-C and D, and also have anxiety which can worsen my symptoms. It took me ages to try foods that other people told me not to have because it caused them a reaction. My dad told me so many things that I could have and not have, but really it is different for everybody. I have carrots every day because it is one of the few vegetables that I can have. If I eat it raw you will not be seeing me until the next afternoon, but steamed I am absolutely fine. I kept a food diary for 1-2 years which I showed to a dietician once I was eventually referred to one. I have cut lactose and egg completely out of my diet which has been lifechanging. Once I have had a reaction 3 times to something, and I know none of those reactions are anxiety induced then I tend to avoid it. So although my diet may look very boring, it works for me. It means that I can actually leave the house and have a job. When I told my gastroenterologist I thought I could be lactose intolerant and have other intolerances he did not believe me. It was honestly like he did not believe in foods causing a problem, there was either something medically wrong with me that he could find, or there was nothing wrong with me.


----------

